# Paint Pot Dupes?



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 17, 2009)

Is there any other brand of make-up that has products similar to paint pots? I love love love paint pots but I hate that they don't have very many bright colors at the moment. So I was wondering if anyone knows of any other products that are kind of like paint pots?


----------



## aziajs (Sep 17, 2009)

Estee Elauder has some.  I forgot what they are called.  I swatched a few last week.  I'm sure you could find them on their site.


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 17, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing not too long ago.  I got my first p/p recently, Delft (which I'm in LOVE with), but when I went to the mac website, I think there was only one more that was brightly colored...


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 17, 2009)

I found them...  They look REALLY interesting...  Too bad I'm BROKE!  LOL

Makeup - Eyes - Eyeshadows - Double Wear Stay-in-Place ShadowCreme — Estée Lauder Official Site


----------



## raspberries (Sep 17, 2009)

Stila has their smudge pots in 6 different colors. They're eyeliner and eyeshadow 2 in 1. However, they're all pretty boring colors (black, brown, bronze, gray, etc).


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeishaG14* 

 
_I was thinking the same thing not too long ago.  I got my first p/p recently, Delft (which I'm in LOVE with), but when I went to the mac website, I think there was only one more that was brightly colored..._

 
Yeah I totally got Delft the other day and I absolutely love it too. Artifact is the only other one that's colored. They had more brightly colored ones awhile ago (with the Mcqueen stuff) but I wasn't into make-up back then


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 17, 2009)

Inglot Waterproof Eye Liner gel is a similar product. Unforunately their official site has been under construction for months, and I only know of the store in Times Square, NYC.


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 17, 2009)

Benefit's creaseless cream liners (I use them as shadows) have more sparkly and bright colors, and they're formulated quite like a MAC paint pot. I find them a little more wet than MAC PPs, though. Unfortunately, there's .5 fewer grams and it's more expensive.

I love Skinny Jeans (gunmetal that pulls green) and Stiletto (burgundy, slightly redder than MAC Artifact).


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 19, 2009)

Have you tried the NYX Jumbo Pencils?  They aren't in a "pot" but they go on creamy and then dry kind of like the paint pots do.  Some people find them a little "greasier" though so you may want to only wear them under powder shadow.  they are really cheap and I am in love with them!  They have great colors and they enhance your shadow (I have only worn them underneath shadow so I can't tell you what they'd be like on their own).  Here's a link to pursebuzz's swatches:

 Blog Archive  NYX Jumbo Pencil Swatches


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Have you tried the NYX Jumbo Pencils?  They aren't in a "pot" but they go on creamy and then dry kind of like the paint pots do.  Some people find them a little "greasier" though so you may want to only wear them under powder shadow.  they are really cheap and I am in love with them!  They have great colors and they enhance your shadow (I have only worn them underneath shadow so I can't tell you what they'd be like on their own).  Here's a link to pursebuzz's swatches:

 Blog Archive  NYX Jumbo Pencil Swatches_

 
I have I think 4 of the jumbo pencils. I like them but my problem with them is it seems like they crease my make-up faster. I've tried putting a primer on underneath them and they still crease.


----------



## Originsgirl (Sep 19, 2009)

I find if I use a primer like shadow insurance and then the NYX jumbo pencils I dont get any creasing at all. I love those pencils! They have so many fun bright colors and you can collect a bunch cause they are so darn cheap! I find myself reaching for them so much more than the paint pots.


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Originsgirl* 

 
_I find if I use a primer like shadow insurance and then the NYX jumbo pencils I dont get any creasing at all. I love those pencils! They have so many fun bright colors and you can collect a bunch cause they are so darn cheap! I find myself reaching for them so much more than the paint pots._

 
Hmmm well maybe I'm either putting too much primer on or too much of the jumbo pencil.


----------



## vesperholly (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heavenlydemonik* 

 
_I have I think 4 of the jumbo pencils. I like them but my problem with them is it seems like they crease my make-up faster. I've tried putting a primer on underneath them and they still crease._

 
I had this problem with Milk, but it brightens my shadow so much that I just had to figure out a solution! What works for me is to dot a tiny little bit of the pencil near the lash line, and blend with my fingers like a mofo. The pencils are very creamy, so a little goes a very long way.


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 22, 2009)

I love the Estee Lauder cream shadows- they last forever, and feel a little drier than Paintpots, Benefit Cream Shadows, or any other I've tried. Really good base. I got the silvery taupe one and pink one, and I use them a lot.


----------



## Lucas123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bobbi Brown long lasting eyecreams are pretty much like MAC's paint pots.
No bright colors, but they have a very pretty silver called Galaxy, and a beautiful brown/gold.
I have about five of them and Stone is exactly like Groundwork.


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 8, 2009)

Try and cream shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think Urban Decay has some.


----------

